# Power Rangers SUPER MEGAFORCE!



## LightyKD (May 28, 2013)

For those of you who have yet to hear and see the news or would like some spoilers of next year's "Power Rangers: Super MEGAFORCE" Check out these pics!

Behind the scenes






Gokai suits CONFIRMED!





Super Mega Ranger War!





Tommy and Wes.





Tommy Gives Mike The Dragon Shield






Finally, Ciara Hannah looking HOTT! 






If you want more mind blowing content, take your hiney here...

http://www.jefusion.com/2013/05/power-rangers-super-megaforce-cameos-suited-for-action.html

and here...

http://morphinlegacy.com/

Next year can't get here fast enough!!!


----------



## Nebz (May 28, 2013)

I always thought she was pretty hot... makeup during the show makes her look odd .__.

but yeah... Super Megaforce!!! I'm super stoked to see Patricia return along with Selwyn and Danny.

Oh... and here


----------



## LightyKD (May 28, 2013)

There's a  picture floating somewhere of Alison Macinnis (Lightspeed Pink) getting her hair dyed from red (the color she had on the way to New Zealand) to blond. I thought that was kind of funny. Sad how Saban is so fussy when it comes to tattoos and dyed hair. I wonder what he had to say about Vida Rocca (Mystic Pink). Also, outside of Jungle Fury Red (Casey) and Tommy It sucks that there aren't many Disney era rangers on set. It also sucks that there are no signs of the Jungle Fury Spirit Rangers (Bat, Elephant, Shark) nor the Lightspeed Titanium Ranger. All four of those rangers were "western made" and would have been a great addition to the "Power Rangers" War.​


----------



## Nebz (May 30, 2013)

There are a few pics floating on RangerCrew's board with what looks like may be Titanium Ranger in the midst of that bunch. I'm not sure if it has been debunked or not yet but I'll take a look a bit later. It is sad to see a few the Spirit Rangers missing and the fact that the US Exclusive Rangers won't have their own Ranger keys and the fact that they aren't really heard of at this point.

Aside from the Disney era Rangers there's still a good amount of others from Saban era missing too. I can't help but to wonder if this is only for photography or specific shooting and if more will show up later (digitally if needed) or something.... There's no way they're going to imitate a war with so few of 'em. At least I hope not lol


----------



## Ryupower (May 30, 2013)

form what i have been reading
some of the original  people are not going to be there

and
i think
jason david frank has been in the most power ranger episode


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 30, 2013)

original green ranger was always my favorite.

how do they come together though? shouldnt they be somewhere in space or somewhat?


----------



## falconcrest (May 30, 2013)

what on earth has happened to this show in the last 19 years-used to watch the original power rangers as a kid,that one was much better.
BTW my fave was the pink ranger-the original one


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 30, 2013)

Is this a crossover of most or all power rangers series in this one new season? Man, it's been a long time since I even watched any power rangers show  lol my favorite was the black ranger.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 30, 2013)

None can defeat the power of the Rainbow Ranger!!!


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 2, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> None can defeat the power of the Rainbow Ranger!!!


 










Nebz said:


> There are a few pics floating on RangerCrew's board with what looks like may be Titanium Ranger in the midst of that bunch. I'm not sure if it has been debunked or not yet but I'll take a look a bit later. It is sad to see a few the Spirit Rangers missing and the fact that the US Exclusive Rangers won't have their own Ranger keys and the fact that they aren't really heard of at this point.
> 
> Aside from the Disney era Rangers there's still a good amount of others from Saban era missing too. I can't help but to wonder if this is only for photography or specific shooting and if more will show up later (digitally if needed) or something.... There's no way they're going to imitate a war with so few of 'em. At least I hope not lol


 
The pics are definitely from episode shooting. The big problem I have is that the idiots at Saban didn't even factor bringing in past rangers (into their budget) for MEGAFORCE season 2 until a few weeks ago! WTF?! "

"You KNOW that you're celebrating your 20th anniversary this and next year. You KNOW that the footage you're using for MEGAFORCE season 2 features pirate rangers morphing into many past rangers. You KNOW that the Sentai version of said footage features past rangers coming in to help the current team. -yet you STILL don't factor in bringing back past rangers into your budget? WTF?!"


----------



## Nebz (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah. It was a TOTAL diss to the Disney era but from what we're getting I'm still pretty stoked. This dude pretty much sums up my feelings for what is going on thus far:


I was hoping for a cameo here and there throughout the season (just as Gokaiger did) but I think I'll be fine with some of my more favorable rangers returning together. Regardless, no matter how things turn out I know it'll be a season to remember. I'll only be ticked if we don't get too many Disney Era changes during the season....


----------



## 2ndApex (Jun 2, 2013)

Haven't watched Power Ranger in FOREVER but honestly I'm pretty hyped up about this.


----------



## emigre (Jun 2, 2013)

My nephew regularly comes up to me about Power Rangers Samurai. I honestly have no idea about some of the shit he goes on about.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 2, 2013)

Nebz said:


> Yeah. It was a TOTAL diss to the Disney era but from what we're getting I'm still pretty stoked. This dude pretty much sums up my feelings for what is going on thus far:
> 
> 
> I was hoping for a cameo here and there throughout the season (just as Gokaiger did) but I think I'll be fine with some of my more favorable rangers returning together. Regardless, no matter how things turn out I know it'll be a season to remember. I'll only be ticked if we don't get too many Disney Era changes during the season....





That was a GREAT video! I can only "confirm" one Disney era ranger, Casey the red Jungle Fury Ranger 






At the minimum it would be nice to have the following Disney Era guys back

The entire _Dino Thunder_ team
_SPD_ Red, Blue, Shadow
Cam from _Ninja Storm_ and maybe Tori, Shane and Dustin
Vida and Xander from _Mystic Force_
Will (because we could use some more black rangers in the anniversary since I think Tommy is the only one right now), Rose and Mack from _Operation Overdrive_
The whole damn _RPM_ cast!!!! I will be SOOOOOO angry if we don't get any of them
They can also add Lilly and RJ from J_ungle Fury_.


----------



## Nebz (Jun 2, 2013)

Hell it would be nice to have any Disney Era rangers back IMO!! A ton of them have confirmed they received no word on a return to the show. IIRC, Jason David Frank mentioned in an interview that for this Ranger War special (or whatever it may be) only 60 or so were invited back and only 10 were actually chosen.

There's something special about Casey though... rumor had it that Jason Smith has written or is writing for Power Rangers now so it might just be an auto-in for this guy especially with there being a Gekiranger tribute episode, guest starring GekiRed, done in Gokaiger. He's also mentioned his viewing of Go-Busters and Kyoryuger so I assume he really is writing For Super Megaforce and possible future series'.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 2, 2013)

Ah! Go-Busters! I really hope the American adaptation of that show becomes a RPM sequel. Especially since, thanks to "Clash of the Red Rangers", Power Rangers is a multiverse. Not to mention Go-Busters takes place in a different timeline than the rest of the sentai universe.


----------



## Nebz (Jun 2, 2013)

YES!! I've been saying that to others for a while. I think that Go-busters would be extremely fitting in the RPM-verse, taking place a few years after the little ending we had with RPM. Aside from that there are just too many similar themes for them not to do so.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 4, 2013)

Nebz said:


> YES!! I've been saying that to others for a while. I think that Go-busters would be extremely fitting in the RPM-verse, taking place a few years after the little ending we had with RPM. Aside from that there are just too many similar themes for them not to do so.


 


Nebz, have you seen Akibaranger, season 02, episode 05 with the appearance of the "Powerful Rangers"? I have yet to start season 02 (plan to do that this weekend) but I just had to skip to that episode and those parts (taking care as to not watch the whole episode). I just love how they took the Sentai vs Power Rangers debate and flipped it!


----------



## Nebz (Jun 4, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Nebz, have you seen Akibaranger, season 02, episode 05 with the appearance of the "Powerful Rangers"? I have yet to start season 02 (plan to do that this weekend) but I just had to skip to that episode and those parts (taking care as to not watch the whole episode). I just love how they took the Sentai vs Power Rangers debate and flipped it!


 
I've only seen a bit of it but it was pretty damn funny. Some folks I know were offended by it but it seemed like all jokes to me lol. I haven't been able to watch Akibaranger yet being that I've finally started to watch a bunch of other Super Sentai but I'll get to it after I finish Magiranger. I'm dying to see the Chinaman/Dairanger episode though... I downloaded a clip with their interpretation of Dairanger's opening and can't stop laughing whenever I see it.

I wanted to cosplay the Red Powerful Ranger but I don't think anyone up here would get it >_<


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 4, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> -snip-


 
NOW KISS.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 4, 2013)

Nebz said:


> I've only seen a bit of it but it was pretty damn funny. Some folks I know were offended by it but it seemed like all jokes to me lol. I haven't been able to watch Akibaranger yet being that I've finally started to watch a bunch of other Super Sentai but I'll get to it after I finish Magiranger. I'm dying to see the Chinaman/Dairanger episode though... I downloaded a clip with their interpretation of Dairanger's opening and can't stop laughing whenever I see it.
> 
> I wanted to cosplay the Red Powerful Ranger but I don't think anyone up here would get it >_<



You should do it for shits and giggles. As for the episode, I saw it as more of the writers making fun at their "interpitation" of Americans and not making fun of Americans. I really wish there was a clip on Youtube.


----------



## Nebz (Jun 4, 2013)

I just might. I already have the TyrannoRanger bit and a few extra buckles. I'm just in need of an extra belt, some material, and can be good to go 
I'll definitely take a look at it though when I have the chance.  This other group I'm a part of constantly talks about it and I'm just sitting over here... not understanding a majority of the convo ;-; lol


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 5, 2013)

Nebz said:


> I just might. I already have the TyrannoRanger bit and a few extra buckles. I'm just in need of an extra belt, some material, and can be good to go
> I'll definitely take a look at it though when I have the chance. This other group I'm a part of constantly talks about it and I'm just sitting over here... not understanding a majority of the convo ;-; lol


 

Cosplaying as a ranger is great! I was the Red Samurai Ranger back on Halloween 2011. I wish I had enough tights to make a whole army of Ranger costumes. I gotta loose the tummy thou  It's not becoming of a ranger (maybe minus Shiken gold and Jetman Yellow).


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 5, 2013)

LightyKD said:


>


 
That picture raises so many questions.... Why does his belt have a B and a 1 in it while everyone else is a J? He has no bandoleer? why does it look like he is wearing a mini skirt.... No one else is.... I'm confused now... lol

Edit: Also he has a baton no one else has one? I guess he is just that fabulous? lol


----------



## Nebz (Jun 5, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Cosplaying as a ranger is great! I was the Red Samurai Ranger back on Halloween 2011. I wish I had enough tights to make a whole army of Ranger costumes. I gotta loose the tummy thou  It's not becoming of a ranger (maybe minus Shiken gold and Jetman Yellow).


 
Awesome!! I'll be doing so for the first time later this year (due to my work schedule). I seriously just got my full TyrannoRanger costume last week from today. I kinda got too excited and have building up other costumes too. I have Black Condor ordered, and I'll be piecing GekiBlue, GokaiBlue, and Black Megaranger which is a bit of a secret one I've been working on. I'm in decent shape right now... I was pretty damn thin, gained a bit of weight, and for the most part I'm in decent shape except for bit of a stomach that I'm working on.

Overall I'm so excited to jump into this all with my own friends and the new "rangers" I've met! The online and cosplay community is so helpful and encouraging with it all too!



Psionic Roshambo said:


> That picture raises so many questions.... Why does his belt have a B and a 1 in it while everyone else is a J? He has no bandoleer? why does it look like he is wearing a mini skirt.... No one else is.... I'm confused now... lol
> 
> 
> Edit: Also he has a baton no one else has one? I guess he is just that fabulous? lol


It's an older Sentai known as JAKQ. It stands for Big One and the rest are Spade ACE, Dia JACK, Heart QUEEN, and Clover KING. The letters on their suits correspond with the name of course. This picture is of the Gokaigers (another, more recent Super Sentai) transformed as them.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Only just realized ciara hanna stars in this ad.


----------

